# Stipe miocic vs Daniel Cormier



## MA_Student (Jan 27, 2018)

It's just been announced DC will fight for the heavyweight title which is a surprise as he's recently said he wouldn't fight at heavyweight but it should be a good fight and I think dc takes it


----------



## Reedone816 (Jan 27, 2018)

But with tuf first to build up the hype.
Dc also takes it because of stipulation of it's ok to drop the belt if he wins it without retribution from the brass.
I'm on DC train in this one.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 27, 2018)

I like Stipe in this one.


----------

